# Interesting trim question



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a potential customer with an open floorplan home. She wants beadboard floor to ceiling in the living room and 36" wainscotting w/chairrail in the dining room plus crown mould all around.
The glitch: There is no place to transition on one wall. She wants plybead which is 3/8" thick. I can come up with a number of solutions but they are all going to look like crap. The best one is a floor to ceiling column which would take care of all of the offsets and help delineate the two rooms, she doesn't like the idea at all.
Anybody ever pull off something like this? I've been thinking about it for days and am stuck in a rut. I need some fresh ideas to present.


----------



## trekr (Jul 6, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is running some type of chair rail moulding vertically. I imagine this is one of your "crap" solutions though . What about making some type of moulding similar to extra wide door casing??


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

The column idea is good, - - but personally I rarely like a 'single' column, - - it would be best if you could incorporate another, - - but as you say, - - she's already against that idea altogether anyway, - - so next idea (similar), - - would be a custom 36" beadboard pilaster with a partial column on top (kind of a compromise), - - doubt she'd go for that either at this point. Hey, - - Wanna try something really different?, - - how about a custom matching horizontal wooden 'quoin' look, - - that is, let's say, - - 5/8" X 3" X 5" 'horizontals' (they'd sit 1/4" proud of the beadboard), - - with about a 6" or 7" spacing in between (adjustable according to height differential), - - let them extend about 3/4" past your vertical 'beadboard line', - - creating a 'toothed' edge, - - you could also cut matching vertical 'stops' in between each quoin (effectively end-capping the beadboards). The bottom quoin could be a center-starting-point for the chair-rail, - - the top quoin could sit about 2" or 3" below the crown-line, - - or could actually butt right up to the bottom of the crown if you used 'quoin-thicknessed' backerboads.

P.S. This 'quoined' look can, of course, be also be patterned 'flush', rather than toothed. The actual thickness of the quoins would best be based on the thickness of the chair-rail, but they really don't want to 'hump' the plane too radically, - - you'd be better off in that case returning the chair-rail into the quoin. The 'end-caps' should sit proud of the beadboard, yet stay 'shy' of the plane of the quoins. The crown-mold just needs a 3/8" backer in the dining room, - - or to 'tie-in' the two rooms better, - - a 1/4" backer in the living room and a 5/8" backer in the dining room.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like she needs some type of faux archway between the living room and dining room to break the wall and provide a transition, or its a piece of molding time. With all that trim detail you are putting in it sounds like doing a transition piece would look fine and just be part of the new work.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there space enough within (behind) the wall to intsall a floor to ceiling 'buit-in' of some type? Maybe display shelving? What about some kind of mirrored finish to add light and depth?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the help, my brain shifted into neutral. I'll let you know what flies.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

RUN IT BY A INTERIOR DESIGNER THERE FILLED WITH EXCELLENT SOLUTIONS TO DIFFICULT,COMPLEXING INTERIOR PROBLEMS. :Thumbs:


----------



## WilsonInc. (Dec 8, 2004)

why not use a corner moulding or screen molding where the seam is?


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

teetor,recently did job with two columns and sheetrocked ply wood arch.Used fj 1x8 with small crown on top to breakup wall between room getting chair rail and two tone paint.Could have built 1foot wall returns under arch but cust preferred this option.Will try to post pic.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The last time I did that I just turned the chair rail down to the base at the end of the transition, looked pretty sharp.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks again! 
Here's the latest update. She has decided to go full length beadboard all of the way. The proposal went $4.2K and included moving a door, all trim, paint, upgrading electrics to Decora and some other minor stuff. Now money has become an issue...go figure. I thought it a pretty fair bid.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

BEADBOARD ALL THE WAY UP THATS MORE OF A MANS LOOK THAN A WOMENS I HOPE SHE KNOWS WHAT SHE IS GOING TO GET. I PERSONALLY DON'T LIKE THE BEADBOARD LOOK. MAYBE IF HALF WAY UP WITH CHAIRRAIL OVER BUT I PERSONALLY STILL DON''T LIKE THAT. WHY DIDN'T YOU RECOMEND GOING WITH CORK I THINK THATS A LOT SHARPER THAT BEADBOARD BUT THATS JUST MY TASTE. I HOPE SHE UNDERSTANDS THE FINAL LOOK. BUT THEN ON THE OTHER HAND YOUR JUST GIVING HER WHAT SHE WANTS AND THAT PAYS THE BILLS :Thumbs:


----------



## trimmer (Jun 2, 2005)

how do you get so many replys with only the same four or five guys posting?
that's interesting to me. oh, i suppose you will ban me now for this post. anyhow, i just can't figure how this site gets so many posts with so few posting users.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Because I have 13 screen names?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

trimmer said:


> ... oh, i suppose you will ban me now for this post.


Beware! Those who dare post dissenting opinions or otherwise critical comments (without prior approval of the powers to be) are not welcome here in this modern day E-gulag - this 'Gitmo' of web based forums. I personally have experienced threats from the four or five guys who do all the posting (known by some as the Triateral Commission, by others as the CFR) warning me that I will be banned from their midst - cast out into the darkness where there will be much wailing and gnashing of teeth - if I don't toe the line. Once, my membership in the forum was discontinued right in the middle of typing a sent


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2005)

bwhahahaha!


----------



## trimmer (Jun 2, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Because I have 13 screen names?


Thanx for "wow-ing" me. Gosh, 13 heh?


----------



## TexasTrimmer (Jun 9, 2005)

So, what was the outcome? Or has she made a decision?


----------



## BobTheBuilder2 (Aug 14, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> Beware! Those who dare post dissenting opinions or otherwise critical comments (without prior approval of the powers to be) are not welcome here in this modern day E-gulag - this 'Gitmo' of web based forums. I personally have experienced threats from the four or five guys who do all the posting (known by some as the Triateral Commission, by others as the CFR) warning me that I will be banned from their midst - cast out into the darkness where there will be much wailing and gnashing of teeth - if I don't toe the line. Once, my membership in the forum was discontinued right in the middle of typing a sent


 If you are going to make some smart comment or degrade someone for posting a stupid question (in your mind), you should be banned. I am tired of going on these threads and seing people belittle others for asking questions. Isn't that the whole idea of this anyways to get the information you want. Not some smarta** comment from some self proclaimed expert who only posts replies for their own entertainment instead of helping out like the site was intended.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

BobTheBuilder2 said:


> Not some smarta** comment from some self proclaimed expert who only posts replies for their own entertainment instead of helping out like the site was intended.


Hey Bob, my kid LOVES your TeeVee show. :Thumbs:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BobTheBuilder2 said:


> If you are going to make some smart comment or degrade someone for posting a stupid question (in your mind), you should be banned. I am tired of going on these threads and seing people belittle others for asking questions. Isn't that the whole idea of this anyways to get the information you want. Not some smarta** comment from some self proclaimed expert who only posts replies for their own entertainment instead of helping out like the site was intended.



JOKINGLY, - - he said!! :Thumbs:


----------



## shelton hobbs (Aug 15, 2005)

i think that is just one of the trim problems you will face


----------

